# Top Shot



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Who watches it. Thoughts? Likes and dislikes?

I like seeing the different guns used and challeneges. The people chosen this go around are pretty lame.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

We watch it.. Last year had too much drama with the guy that quit near the end.. this year... not sure yet.. still on the fence if I'm liking it or not..


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't seen every episode this season yet, but I actually like the people chosen this season better as a whole. Way too much drama in past seasons. Season 1 had quite a few people I liked, but Season 2 and 3 only a couple. I wish they would change the structure of the competition. The elimination challenge is fine, but it should just automatically be the bottom 2 performers, none of that nomination nonsense. Overall, the show is just ok for me.

The show I just discovered that I really like is _Top Guns_. It airs on H2, and I think it is what _Top Shot_ should be. Colby Donaldson is also the host and a lot of previous _Top Shot_ contestants make appearances, so it basically is _Top Shot_ without the needless drama. They take three similar guns and try them out, and at the end of the show Colby and the two guests have a friendly little shooting contest. I like it because they talk about the guns the whole show, and it seems like there is more shooting. They go over more history and features of the guns than they do on _Top Shot_, so it is a bit more educational. There isn't any going back to the house, confessional interviews, backstabbing, or any of that other reality show crap they put in _Top Shot_. Plus, it is kinda neat having Colby involved in the shooting as well. I recommend checking out _Top Guns_ if you get H2..

There are a couple other gun shows that I've been interested in hearing opinions on, but maybe that's for a different thread.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome, thank for the suggestion ill check it out for sure. What other shows are you watching? And what channels?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Discovery Channel has _Sons of Guns_ and _American Guns_ which IMO both suck. They are both 99% reality show drama, 1% cool gun stuff. _Sons of Guns_ is basically _American Chopper_, they both have the angry boss and drama queen staff. _American Guns_ is kind of like _Pawn Stars_, they focus on the "deal" rather than actual gun stuff and you just want to strangle the guy sometimes for being a crooked jerk. Both are obviously heavily scripted.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...But the daughter on AG is a total fox. 

I like Sons of Guns. Yeah, the drama part is lame, but the weapons they build are great.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

...that she is. Shoot, I think I hear the cops knocking at my door! :lol: 

I've liked the son's engraving work, but would like to see it up close to see if it is as good as depicted on TV. The dad just creeps me out big time. I have family in Lakewood (Gunsmoke is in Wheat Ridge), and they've been in the shop many times. Next time I'm out there I may swing by just to check it out, see their work up close. From the stories I've heard, I don't think I'd ever buy anything though.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Uggghhh ya I hate those shows lame... but I do want to try the other show with Colby.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We enjoyed top shot as a family a couple of seasons ago. Enough that it sparked interest in shooting for my kids more, as well as some of the in-laws. Enough that over Thanksgiving weekend this past year, we had many more tag along on our shooting day which was great fun. We cancelled the Direct TV so we've not seen any of the shows since then. The Top Guns show sounds good. I'll have to see if I can stream it. 

The one thing that Top Shot did for me was to have me wanting to get a bunch of guns just for the heck of it. I already have more guns than I shoot, so I don't NEED any more. Now I WANT more.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Top Shot for me is like most sports, ie golf, basketball etc. It is ok to watch sometimes but it is a lot more fun to do.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Last season of Top Shot was kind of stupid, the characters make or break that show and this year they are only marginally better. I am watching to see how far Tim Trefren can get. I know his parents pretty well and he is supposed to be a top-notch guide in Wyoming so I'm rooting for him. And if the hot chick in the daisy dukes stays on I'm gonna guess I'll keep watching for her as well!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahah exactly! Go daisy dukes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I watch it and I dont like the lady on the red team.I hope she gets her butt sent home.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I liked the hot chick on the blue team better, but she's gone now.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I like Top Shot, it looks like it would be a blast to be on. Yeah I was pulling for the hot chick on the blue team too. 
I like that Top Gun also probably alittle more, since its a more indepth look into the guns. 
Another show I like is Top Gear, more because it is pretty funny, and I love learning about automobiles.
History, H2, Nat Geo, Discovery, Science, and Military channels are my top channels if nothing is on those its usually time to get off my butt.


----------

